# Bontrager vs Sunlite tubes, which would you buy?



## Crab Balls (Dec 23, 2012)

I've been using Bontrager for years as this is the only brand my LBS sells. I had an opportunity to go into another LBS, one that I never really bother with that much, as I had some time to kill while taking the hound to the vet. Stocked up on CO2 and tubes. The tubes were Sunlite, which seem to get mixed reviews on Amazon. I know, I know, it is just a stinken tube but I don't want to carry them with me if they aren't reliable. Some people in the reviews claim to have holes in two tubes in a row right out of the package. Might be that they don't know how to properly repair a flat. I'm just more curious to what you guys and gals use and rely on when out on your long distance rides


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I haven't had any more issues with Sunlite tubes than with any other brand that I sell. They're probably all made by Kenda or CST anyway...


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

What Platy said, majority likely come from the same suppliers.

They're just mother****ing tubes at the end of the day, to be frank. Unless a company is notoriously putting out a bad batch (used to be Performance), everything works. Every brand with will have a few misfires.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Never pay attention to on-line reviews of tires or tubes.
It's amazing how many people don't understand that flats happen and perhaps any tire tube would have flatted with what ever happened to theirs. Plus, I can't imagine anyone would take the time to write a positive review of a tube so naturally there would be mostly negative ones. What to heck is there to say about a tube that works? You're not going to hear from these people other than the knuckeheads who overpaid for a special tube and say it added 5mph to their average speed.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I've used both brands and they have been alright.


----------



## Crab Balls (Dec 23, 2012)

PlatyPius said:


> I haven't had any more issues with Sunlite tubes than with any other brand that I sell. They're probably all made by Kenda or CST anyway...


Sounds good. I kind of figured it would be no big deal.

I got a real stupid question. What's the difference between the threaded and not threaded valve stems? I just took one out of the box and noticed this. I've always used the threaded version and this is the first time I have ever seen these without threads. I guess they will work with my standard pump and CO2 inflator?


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Since my favorite LBS is a Trek dealer, and have always treated me and the wife great, I usually buy what I need there, as long as they stock it (small shop, not a great tool selection, for example). The last time I bought a tube there, I opened the Bontrager box and found a tube inside labeled Michelin.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Crab Balls said:


> I got a real stupid question. What's the difference between the threaded and not threaded valve stems? I just took one out of the box and noticed this. I've always used the threaded version and this is the first time I have ever seen these without threads. I guess they will work with my standard pump and CO2 inflator?


They'll work just fine, even if your pump has a screw-on head. The top of the stem is threaded to accept a stem cap.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Crab Balls said:


> Sounds good. I kind of figured it would be no big deal.
> 
> I got a real stupid question. What's the difference between the threaded and not threaded valve stems? I just took one out of the box and noticed this. I've always used the threaded version and this is the first time I have ever seen these without threads. I guess they will work with my standard pump and CO2 inflator?


Cyclist tend to be a bit anal at times......so don't be shocked if someone reads that question and gives you the impression that choosing between threaded and non-threaded tubes is a matter of life and death. But it doesn't matter, threaded or non-threaded.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Crab Balls said:


> I got a real stupid question. What's the difference between the threaded and not threaded valve stems?


One is threaded and the other isn't (badum, ching!)

The non-threaded ones will do less damage to the rubber grommet in your pump head. Other than that . . . .


----------



## c.rod (Apr 30, 2013)

the threaded ends are so you can put the sweet chrome dice caps on them!!! 

just like when i was 13 with my raliegh mtb.... lol. good ole days..


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, quality doesnt change much in tubes. 
I have noticed that some tubes will have better presta valves than others. Ive bought cheap-o tubes where the presta valve would fall apart. 
Also, when it comes to threaded and threadless I prefer threadless because I never use valve caps and stuff (and they're shiny) :thumbsup: .


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I buy tubes with unthreaded valve stems whenever I can. No, it's not life or death, but I find the pump/CO2 head gets a better seal, comes on & off the valve stem much easier & does less damage to the pump head. For me, that's worth looking for them. I'll buy a threaded stem if I need one & if that's all that's available.


----------

